# 1989 Jeep Comanche with Plow Should I



## loc (Jan 29, 2011)

I found a 1989 Jeep Comanche, auto with 4.0 and a 6'6" Western unimount plow. The Comanche has right at 110K and It appears to be in good shape. It is running a 4" lift kit. I am wondering if this will be a good plow vehicle setup or not. I am plowing with a 1991 Chevy and a 7.5 Meyer E47 and really don't like that setup. I had a 2002 Wrangler for awhile and really liked that vehicle. I sold it and now I need another jeep.


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

loc;1219538 said:


> I found a 1989 Jeep Comanche, auto with 4.0 and a 6'6" Western unimount plow. The Comanche has right at 110K and It appears to be in good shape. It is running a 4" lift kit. I am wondering if this will be a good plow vehicle setup or not. I am plowing with a 1991 Chevy and a 7.5 Meyer E47 and really don't like that setup. I had a 2002 Wrangler for awhile and really liked that vehicle. I sold it and now I need another jeep.


Lift kits and plows are not a good combination.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

I see no issue with plowing with a lift kit. I have a 4" lift kit and it plows till the cows come home. Just make sure that you plow a frame is the way it is supposed to be stock ie. most should be parallel with the ground to ensure the best contact of the plows edge with the ground and you should be good to go. Otherwise, not doing anything with the plow and having a Jeep with the lift kit, you will prematurely kill the plows plowing edge and you front end components of your jeep as well. "Most" people with lifted jeeps need to modify their existing mounting hardware to make this parallel thing happen. Good luck!


----------



## FBNemo (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a 4" lift on my MJ too. If I remember correctly, the recommended height to mount the two attachment pins on the SNOBEAR blade is 10"-12" off the ground. On my Jeep they are about 17"-18" from CL of pins to ground. I need to get them lowered soon. 
Blade pushes snow in the straight position good, but when the blade is pivoted either left or right, the bottom of blade is not making 100% contact to the ground- only 50%. The upper and lower frame work is touching due to the higher pin height. This makes it worthless when you want to roll it to either side. Thumbs Up


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

4" lift.

http://s808.photobucket.com/albums/zz10/op1961/Gordie goes to work/?start=all

some of the snow was over 6' tall. took my dad almost 4 hours to do around a mile of that...constant back dragging and switching to deal with it.

that's a factory option comanche Meyers 6'6" ez-connect plow.


----------

